# Skull and Crossbones Rod Weave



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Hey guys, just thought i would share... I will be starting this weave soon. If you want to use it go ahead.

Or if anybody has any better looking ones. Its going on a surf rod 1 inch in diameter so I intended to use size A thread since it is 46 threads wide.


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

It should turn out great. Post a picture when done.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

SkipJack, thanks for posting up the pattern. Doc, Ellis, or someone maybe could add some info on what size thread to use on the surf rod butt. Here's a practice trout I did yesterday on a small popping blank using madeira poly40 to wrap and "A" NCP in the pattern. 99 wrap X 31 pattern...as you can see, it's SMALL! Jerry


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The skull and cross bones would look sweet on a killer flounder rod!!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Goags, I really like the color combo. Sometimes a simple pattern done well looks a lot better than a multi-thread weave done poorly like some of mine.

Skipjack, The only thing that I can add is to take a one inch dowel, put some double stick tape on it and using short strips of thread, tape as many threads as are in your pattern to give you an idea how large the pattern will come out. By the way, I like your pattern.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Great trout pattern GOAGS. 

If you are going to do the Skull and crossbones on a surf rod I would use D with E to wrap with.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

*Here it is*

The latest on my Breakaway Stinger.


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

nice job


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Very well done. Nice job.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Yep, looks nice! What size thread? jerry


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Size D. Looks great.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

I have noticed that its hard to get the weave to stay tight around the diagonals. The bones in particular seem to gap a little bit and when I push em together they slide back. Kind of aggravating. I am just letting it sit for a while and maybe the thread will stretch some so I can squeeze it together.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mrz_tarpon_tamer (Dec 22, 2006)

Great job Skipjack. That looks REALLY nice! Out of curiosity, why did you use pink for the skull and crossbones? Or are my eyes playing tricks on me? Looks great! 

Lori


----------



## sewerratking (May 12, 2006)

would you like to try this one?


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

I like it, ALOT !!!!


----------



## sewerratking (May 12, 2006)

After posting the first picture I went back and looked a few things over and made a few changes. I thouhgt i would make it just a little easyer for every one, because i now how hard a color chenge on is it do. So here you go, and all the colors are Madeira colors. If any one wants the pattern let me know. You will need PC stitch to open it. Other wise I can e-mail it to a local kinkos to have it printed for you. It has to be printed on a 17 inch wide scan and most of you will no have a printer that big. Any way here you go.


----------



## North Texas Fiberglass (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is a GLoomis that I had custom built about 6 years and almost cried when it busted. I had it wrapped with the American Flag on the rod. The guy who built this rod retired and is no longer around. I can get a replacement blank from Loomis for $20.00. But, I would LOVE to find someone to build this rod again.


----------



## sewerratking (May 12, 2006)

*Ones like these?*

These are some pics. of some that I did last year.


----------



## sewerratking (May 12, 2006)

they would not load becaes they are to big. I ahve to do some work give mw a few minutes


----------



## sewerratking (May 12, 2006)

Okay here we go again. I think I have it this time.
Old glory is on the left, Stars and stripes is the one on the right


----------



## North Texas Fiberglass (Mar 16, 2006)

Those are awesome looking rods.


----------

